# Huffy Wheel Bike



## 1966g10 (Jun 24, 2017)

Anyone have a value on what what a original Huffy Wheel bike sells for? 
Just trying to see what is a good price, the bike is in very nice original 
condition.


----------



## THE STIG (Jun 24, 2017)

you needz a pic


----------



## Jaxon (Jun 25, 2017)

Color, condition, original parts make a big difference in price. I sold a decent wheel bike 6 months ago in the 800 dollar range. There has been some high dollar Wheels on Ebay in the last year but none sold. Pictures will be best to get a value and offer


----------

